# TrainWorld



## Keith (Mar 11, 2009)

I just called TrainWorld in NYC to inquire about some USA Trains and was told that they no longer sell them. Is this a recent development, and if so, what happened?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Kieth; 

I'm not sure what has happened, but I do know that I have not seen any USA Trains in the Trainworld adds for the past 2 or 3 issues of Garden Railways. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Guy's it's been that way for quite awhile now!! They don't list or sell USA anymore, and haven't for at least a year or two. I use them as a price guide for selling and buying. Trainworld that is!! Regal


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

They sold off their remaining USA Trains stock in March 2010. 
dont know why they dropped USA.. 

Scot


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have heard that the dealer price isn't that much different from the price at Charles Ro in Malden, Ma. It isn't possible to compete and make a profit. I was advised by my source to go directly to Charlie. Someone who is a dealer should come in and confirm this.

Chuck


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

All I know is I saw an Aristo stock car for $89 !!!! I Dec issue ,,, I remember when they sold them at close out, really close out for 4 for $20 each.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I talked with Anthony about why they no longer carried USA stuff a few years back at ECLSTS and he told me it was because Roe continually undercuts his dealers at all the shows he attends, and that a lot of the time he sells stuff cheaper to the public than he does to his dealers.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have heard that from many, good for them.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 12 Nov 2011 04:05 PM 
I have heard that from many, good for them. 

I'm confused, good for trainworld not carrying USAT or good for USAT undercutting their own dealers?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

sorry,, for trainworld. 
Never good to undercut your dealer. yet I know its done in different ways across the board.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I noticed years ago that Trainworld would only dedicate a little corner of their AD space in GR mag to USAtrains and I always wondered why since I believe USAT is a great product. A few years back I asked a local dealer why he didn't carry more USAT and he said that Charlie demands a huge order to get stocked up something the small shop owner couldn't afford. I was looking for a USAT GP38 at the time and told him the prices I had found for it both from Trainworld and USAT. He said that I could buy it cheaper by going to Charlie Ros in Malden then he could sell to me as a dealer after marking it up. It seems Charlie does undercut his dealers. 
Not a good business practise.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, just like MTH did to their dealers, they had "special sales" on their site that were lower than the dealers could purchase for. 

They were blowing out the PA's... no wonder they have announced that they are suspending production on G scale. 

The dealers are pretty po'd. 

Greg


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

After a visit to Malden this past Saturday...having worked at 2 different hobby shops and being used to shopping at Ridge Road Station in it's hey day! Chares Ro has a LONG friggin' way to go in customer service, and in pricing, AND in stock. Nuff said. 

Chas


----------

